# English speaking solicitor in Torres Verdas



## kevanddi (Jan 2, 2018)

Hi Folks,

Kev, Di and little baby Skye here,

we will soon be purchasing our new home in Portugal. We are looking for an English speaking solicitor to carry out property conveyancing for us, any recommendations?

Thank's in advance,

Kev.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi,

It is usual to use a local lawyer for buying/selling so the area you are buying would help.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Strontium said:


> Hi,
> 
> It is usual to use a local lawyer for buying/selling so the area you are buying would help.



TORRES VEDRAS as in title


----------



## Waxfoot (Jan 11, 2018)

*Soliciter Torres Vedras*

Hi Ken

I just bought a house in Lourinha and am dealing with a lawyer from Torres Vedras. It is a large law firm and they speak brilliant english. They seem competent and I have a good feeling with them.
Details: Mr Andre Mateus
Company: Lexa
Phone number: +351 925 299 029

All the best


----------



## Bevi (Feb 27, 2018)

Hi Kev
We used Lígia Chagas in Peniche and she was very good.
Drª Lígia Chagas
R. António da Conceição Bento, 17-2º Esc.13
2520-285 Peniche
Tel. 00 351 262 785 633
ligiachagas-13518L[at]adv.oa.pt


----------

